# Got my 622 today, no phone line hookup available



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

we have Vonage, and the main phone is downstairs with the router. upstairs only has handsets.


Any other options to connect...I don't want to pay the 5 dollar fee per month.

I'm getting a 211 downstairs that has phone line access if that is any help. But I think a feature that would help with that (Dishcomm) is not yet available.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The installers usually carry a phone extender unit. The phone line plugs into the base, which plugs into an electrical outlet. The extender unit plugs into another outlet near your 622. Phone line plugs into the extender unit. I don't know if that would work with Vonage, though. If not, you're going to be stuck paying the fee until DishComm gets added.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

well, that sucks.

They have this thing at best buy/circuit city that will do what you are describing but I would rather not buy it.


----------



## mikeyinokc (Jan 11, 2006)

That's what I did. We have no phone jack in the TV room. So I bought one of the wireless phone/modem devices to create the extension. Works great, cost nearly $50, so in ten months it will pay itself out. Might find one on ebay.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

unr1 said:


> well, that sucks.
> 
> They have this thing at best buy/circuit city that will do what you are describing but I would rather not buy it.


You might check to see if there are any Radio Shack stores near you that are closing. You might find a deal there. Otherwise, those are your choices. DishComm is still a little ways off.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> You might check to see if there are any Radio Shack stores near you that are closing. You might find a deal there. Otherwise, those are your choices. DishComm is still a little ways off.


thats a good idea.

But I actually work at Circuit City (summer job) and they have this product. Employee discount should do me well.

Still sucks that a hardware feature is unsupported months after a release date.


----------



## wrzwaldo (Jan 23, 2006)

unr1 said:


> thats a good idea.
> 
> But I actually work at Circuit City (summer job) and they have this product. Employee discount should do me well.
> 
> *Still sucks that a hardware feature is unsupported months after a release date.*


Get used to it.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

wrzwaldo said:


> Get used to it.


could always run a phone line use the long included phone wire (just need a phone splitter). Hopefully can get rid of it once dishcomm is activated.


----------



## HD_Wayne (May 23, 2006)

I remember reading somewhere that the ethernet jack on the 622 is now able to be used with Vonage. The tech guys at E* should be able to confirm this and how to make it work. Hope this helps you out.

Wayne


----------



## foghorn2 (Jun 18, 2006)

HD_Wayne said:


> I remember reading somewhere that the ethernet jack on the 622 is now able to be used with Vonage. The tech guys at E* should be able to confirm this and how to make it work. Hope this helps you out.
> 
> Wayne


I don't think its the ethernet port, its the telephone jack with the *99 predial setting in the Vip622.


----------



## LEADTECH DNSC (Jul 26, 2006)

*none of that will work, you cannot use a phone x on a voice over ip. also our reciever do not except voice over ip. LAN lines only*


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

LEADTECH DNSC said:


> *none of that will work, you cannot use a phone x on a voice over ip. also our reciever do not except voice over ip. LAN lines only*


Actually incorrect
Some Ip connections look exactly as phone lines(after adapter) and so work fine.


----------



## LEADTECH DNSC (Jul 26, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> Actually incorrect
> Some Ip connections look exactly as phone lines(after adapter) and so work fine.


keyword (some) but true, best bet is to bring recvier to the nearest phone connection and see if you can get it to connect, don't need a sat signal for that.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

LEADTECH DNSC said:


> keyword (some) but true, best bet is to bring recvier to the nearest phone connection and see if you can get it to connect, don't need a sat signal for that.


Those with IP phones do not have anything to connect to. Definitely a problem that Dish needs to be challanged about. They should not be charging people with legitimate non-traditional phones with extra fee.


----------



## wrzwaldo (Jan 23, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> Those with IP phones do not have anything to connect to. Definitely a problem that *Dish needs to be challanged about.* They should not be charging people with legitimate non-traditional phones with extra fee.


The challenge is in the works as we speak.


----------



## goldieloxx (Jul 16, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> Those with IP phones do not have anything to connect to. Definitely a problem that Dish needs to be challanged about. They should not be charging people with legitimate non-traditional phones with extra fee.


Didn't they inform you of the need/ requirement to have the unit plugged into a phone line prior to your purchasing the unit?


----------



## BrianB (Jul 13, 2003)

LEADTECH DNSC said:


> *none of that will work, you cannot use a phone x on a voice over ip. also our reciever do not except voice over ip. LAN lines only*


Not true. My 622 works just fine with Vonage, as did my D* H10-250.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Leadtech DNSC-

Please edit your answer. You said "LAN lines only. LAN is used to describe ethernet as in Local Area Network. I know you meant to say "LAND Lines Only"
Just nitpicking, but some could get confused and try to claim you meant the 622 supports ethernet in place of the phone line. Does it? I don't know.


Just an FYI- Anybody who claims it sucks because Dish charges you a penalty for not connecting to a phone line needs to understand that this is part of the system that both DishNetwork AND DirecTV use. If you choose to not connect your phone line you deserve to suffer the consequence of YOUR decision not to connect. Dish's policy is to let you use the service w/o phone line connection but they charge you the fee. Live with that because it is your decision. The CSR made it very clear to me, repeating several times when I ordered and he knew my account with other DN receivers had the phone line connected, yet he still made an issue of it. Then when I activated, I was asked several times about the phone connection and warned about the $5 fee for no connection. Based on the CSR's obnoxious reminders, I surely expect to get "fined" $5 for any month my phone line becomes disconnected even if accidentally! You should have no excuse, so stop whining about the phone line requirement! Reminds me of those who complain ad nauseum about not getting OFF AIR channels yet refuse to install the proper antenna required for reception. 

Sorry for the rant but I had a day where a number of people made bad decisions that affected them and somehow it was all my fault, even though they were warned by me in advance the outcome of their decision. At this point I have a low tolerance for people who like to fix blame on others for their choices given full disclosure.


----------



## mgcsooner (Dec 18, 2004)

DonLandis said:


> Leadtech DNSC-
> 
> Just an FYI- Anybody who claims it sucks because Dish charges you a penalty for not connecting to a phone line needs to understand that this is part of the system that both DishNetwork AND DirecTV use. If you choose to not connect your phone line you deserve to suffer the consequence of YOUR decision not to connect


Whoa! Chill out a little. I have zero tolerance for cheaters as well but this is a broader issue that DISH MUST resolve. There isn't a technical reason for this whatsoever. Dish is making this a condition to detect illegal neighborly connectivity. As such it is a deterrant. The assumption Dish is making is that everyone has a land line telephone. Back when I first started subscribing to Satellite service in 95/96...that assumption was perhaps valid. In today's world it is not as many of us are disconnecting them forever and converting to cell usage or VoIP internet phones. So when that is factored in, Dish is effectively adding a $30 a month connectivity fee to the end user in those cases on top of the monthly service. They in turn receive none of that revenue....they are asking for national franchising rules to be put into place...somewhere they don't want to go in my opinion.

The truth of the matter is they can and do not want to invest in a solution that costs them money. Using combinations of passive and active RFID they could fairly much do the same thing. They are holding on to a buggy whip solution which in 2-3 years will bite them in ahe @zz.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Perhaps you should be the one to 'chill'?

VoIP lines work with the 622 (as long as you have a good internet connection and VoIP service and not a low quality carrier). VoIP is not an excuse.
E* IS working on other ways to connect receivers to each other (DISHComm) to verify that they are in the same household. The money IS being invested.

You can post as many insults as you can think up (please, not in this support forum) but it remains a fact that the phone line connection has been part of E*'s contracts for many years. This isn't new. For most people not having a phone just makes getting PPVs harder. For some it adds a $5 per month charge. It is only for those that have many receivers that a phone line becomes a real issue (look for references to the Audit Team).

E* *is* working on it. "Chill" dude.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

_"Dish is making this a condition to detect illegal neighborly connectivity. "_

I don't understand this. If one were to cheat the system by running a sat feed over the fence to your neighbor's house, what's the big deal to piggyback the darn phone line too? The phone line connection is their way to have the receiver communicate back to Dish Network your subscription status as well as your selected PPV's. The notion that it is used to detect neighbor sharing is and craziest theory I have heard in a long time. Of course there are those who would use the Dish system in our "neighbor" country to the north and can't connect the phone line. Maybe that is what you mean but I doubt it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Perhaps he was thinking in the biblical sense where anyone can be your neighbor. 

The phone line connection can help detect account stacking. There was a time when bad retailers would sell receivers to people and disable the phone port to stop it from calling in. As long as someone paid the stacked up bill E* would keep the receivers running. But as that selling tactic became known and the sellers became greedy (stacking as many receivers as they could) E* started profiling accounts that could be stacked accounts - many receivers with none or not all calling in. And then the Audit Team was born to call such account holders and make sure they really did have that many receivers in one house.

Every time the stackers get more crafty to "beat the audit team" the audit team gets more tight as to how they operate. If you don't like the audit team, you can thank the bunch of crooks who cheated E*.

As noted above, E* is working on technology that will help verify that receivers are in the same household. Perhaps apartment neighbors will still be able to stack but it will cut down on most of the stacking (especially those scam dealer type deals where people may not even know who they are stacked with).

At the moment there still will be the requirement to have ONE of your receivers connected to the phone line with DISHComm and the rest of your receivers will connect through that one receiver. As time goes by I suspect the "one receiver" won't be required unless you order PPVs and additional receivers will continue to function ONLY IF they can see the main receiver. It certainly will help when you don't have to run a phone wire to every receiver location in the house.


----------



## DishTim (Feb 6, 2006)

LEADTECH DNSC said:


> *none of that will work, you cannot use a phone x on a voice over ip. also our reciever do not except voice over ip. LAN lines only*


I have two 622 receivers and Vonage. All is working great!!!


----------



## dvbfan (Aug 2, 2006)

DishTim said:


> I have two 622 receivers and Vonage. All is working great!!!


Say, if you have both of them connected to the vonage line at all times, is it true you don't have to pay $5.00 extra receiver fee at all?


----------



## FS1 (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm getting Dish installed in a couple of weeks and we aren't planning on having a phone line. We'll have the 622 and probably one SD receiver/DVR. Will we get charged the $5 ONCE per month, or is it $5 per receiver per month? I don't mind the fee much at $5 a month as it's cheaper than hooking up the phone with a landline and dealing with overcharges and other associated issues.


----------



## mraroid (Jun 11, 2006)

goldieloxx said:


> Didn't they inform you of the need/ requirement to have the unit plugged into a phone line prior to your purchasing the unit?


They told me that if I bought my 622 on eaby (like I plan to do) and turn on service, they would charge me $5.00 extra a month because I can't connect the 622 to dial tone (I only have a cell phone).

mraroid


----------



## TechnoCat (Sep 4, 2005)

James Long said:


> The phone line connection can help detect account stacking.


Interesting. I had assumed it was to ensure we _could_ use pay-per-view from them easily, lowering the barrier to them getting impulse purchases.

That hasn't worked for us; we've had four PPV free coupons in the last two years and used _none_ of them, because the PPV offerings aren't interesting to us or come after we've seen the same things on a movie channel or NetFlix.

Thanks for the enlightenment!


----------



## thejtrain (Sep 5, 2006)

Just wanted to jump in here (for my first post) re: the phone-line-extender-through-the-house-power-lines device. I can confirm that it works to connect a Dish receiver to an active phone line, but be aware that Caller ID info does NOT come through it to the Dish receiver (at least, not the one I got from Radio Shack).

Looking forward to getting into my new place in San Antonio in three weeks and getting a freshly-ordered 622 hooked up with my new HDTV!

Jason


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to the group Jason. I use the RCA RC 930 Wireless Modem Jack that sends the signal through the house power lines and it works just fine with Caller ID.


----------



## thejtrain (Sep 5, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> Welcome to the group Jason. I use the RCA RC 930 Wireless Modem Jack that sends the signal through the house power lines and it works just fine with Caller ID.


Interesting! I can't remember the model we got (it's packed away for the move), but I think it's the 43-160 from Radio Shack (can't post a URL yet). I found the 930 on RCA's site, and it looks like it might indeed have different functionality, so I'll have to check that out when I get to S.A. Where did you find it and how much did you pay for it, if you don't mind my asking? Any chance you use it with Vonage (which is what we're hoping to be able to do)?

Jason


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

Jason I'm in the middle of getting a divorce, but still living with the estranged wife. I had the wireless phone jacks that work over the electrical wiring. My wife kept unplugging the jack because she said I was using it to record her telephone calls. I kept telling her that it was for the DishNetork receiver so that we didn't get the $5 charge. It kept working without resetting it until one day we had some bad electrical storms and I had to reset it. While my son and I were taking everything out of the cabinet so that he could crawl through and push the button to reset the jack the phone rang. My wife looked at me and said why do you keep turning off the caller ID on the TV. I said I don't you keep unplugging the phone jack from the electrical socket upstairs. Oh she says. I know that at least the jacks that we have pass the caller ID through.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I got mine used in the DFW for sale news group for $30. You can find lots of them on ebay or other sites.


----------



## DRATIFK (Dec 3, 2004)

I have sunrocket and 2 622's and all works fine.


----------



## thejtrain (Sep 5, 2006)

thejtrain said:


> Interesting! I can't remember the model we got (it's packed away for the move), but I think it's the 43-160 from Radio Shack (can't post a URL yet). I found the 930 on RCA's site, and it looks like it might indeed have different functionality, so I'll have to check that out when I get to S.A. Where did you find it and how much did you pay for it, if you don't mind my asking? Any chance you use it with Vonage (which is what we're hoping to be able to do)?
> 
> Jason


I happened to be in Best Buy yesterday and in passing saw one of RCA's units on a shelf and checked it out. It was not the 930 that ChuckA uses, but I don't recall the model number now. What I _did_ notice was that it specifically called out the fact that it was compatible with several calling features such as Call Waiting, Call Forwarding, yada yada yada, but with _zero_ mention of Caller ID. Caveat Emptor I guess. Looks like I'll be getting a 930 when I get into the new house and get everything hooked up. Thanks for the tip ChuckA!

Jason


----------



## jcratledge (Sep 14, 2006)

New here.... Salutations. Interesting reading this. I don't have the 622 yet but do have Dish and Vonage and am subsequently faced paying the $5 per month penalty. I'm a bit lazy and haven't done it yet but it's my understanding that if you plug your VoIP modem into your existing twisted pair network then each phone receptacle/jack will become "live" with your VoIP dial-tone. Not sure if that's the concern here or if it's a matter of having an available receptacle/jack at the receiver or VoIP modem? Mine is the lack of one at my modem but to be resolved this weekend so that I can justify the cost of the 622 to the misses.


----------



## s8ist (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a problem with the phone line also. Whenever I hook the ViP622 phoneline in, it kills the dialtone on my phone line. I want to avoid the 5 dollar fee every month, but it doesn't seem to be working for me. I run the phone line test and I repeatedly get "NO DIALTONE." But when I unplug the line, my housephone works just fine... what gives?


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Call dish and tell them you need a new 622, the modem is bad.

A definate indicator that the modem has been zapped by lightening is it busy's out the phone line and kills that phone line until unplugged. 

It is a very common failure mode wth dialup modems. There is no viable workaround except changing the modem and since it is built into the 622 the 622 needes to be replaced.

A call to tech support should get things going. Just don't let them drive you crazy. Make sure you have a phone that can be plugged into the same line handy as a test.

Good Luck


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

Also I read if you are using VOIP phone service, it helps if you program your receiver with a *99 prefix on the dial out. This slows down the Dish modem to work with this kind of phone service. I have SunRocket and haven't had any issues yet.


----------



## cbd1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Is there any particular reason that they chose not to allow internet connectivity? I mean, when I had one of the early tivo units (stand alone) even it allowed for IP connectivity to the Tivo servers. Seems silly that Dish wouldn't offer an online connectivity option for calling home rather than analog modem technology. Am I missing the point?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The primary point of contact for E* receivers is the satellite signal. They really don't need the phone line except for reporting back purchases and limited verification that multiple receivers are installed in the same location. It is much easier to either ignore the absense of a phone line (as they do on accounts with minimal receivers) and/or charge a penalty fee for not connecting a phone line (as they do on the ViP-622 DVR and other dual tuner receivers) than implement other ways of calling in.

They are working on DISHComm where only one receiver needs to be connected to a phone line and the other receivers talk to it to use it's phone connection (similar to a wireless phone jack except it is built in to the ViP receivers and the ViPs can host a phone line as well as use a remote line). DISHComm is still a 'phone home' situation (phone line required) but could be expanded to a master/slave with the right programming (set one receiver as primary and any additional receivers in the house that can't see the primary or can't call in themselves could be disabled).

Connectivity via Internet? It is possible now that there are ethernet ports on ViP receivers but for the limited use that E* uses (basically pings and purchase reports) it sounds like a lot of development with limited return. Tivo needs the connectivity or people don't have functional boxes (no guide data is fatal to Tivo). E* can get that guide data to their receivers via satellite. The importance is different. I'm sure E* will have Internet connectivity eventually - but see other issues as more pressing.


----------



## steverwrx (Mar 18, 2006)

LEADTECH DNSC said:


> *none of that will work, you cannot use a phone x on a voice over ip. also our reciever do not except voice over ip. LAN lines only*


Incorrect. I use VOIP with an extender to my VIP622.


----------



## HD_Wayne (May 23, 2006)

thejtrain said:


> JI can confirm that it works to connect a Dish receiver to an active phone line, but be aware that Caller ID info does NOT come through it to the Dish receiver (at least, not the one I got from Radio Shack).


The units made by Phonex do work and will pass the caller id information, at least they do in my house. http://www.phonex.com/

Wayne


----------



## s8ist (Aug 21, 2006)

I know I posted this a while ago but the "NO DIALTONE" problem has happened with two different receivers. I can't for the life of me figure it out and I don't want to keep handing Dishnet 5 bucks a month.


----------



## brian24740 (May 1, 2005)

wrzwaldo said:


> The challenge is in the works as we speak.


This should not be challaged,Dish has the right to charge for another room connection(Its thier service and receivers) they dont have to provide the option to waive it if you plug up a phone line no other companys do...


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Dish has the right to do what it wants. And we as consumers have our rights too. We can choose all we want to not plug a phone in and pay the 5 bucks. My problem is the requirement on dual tuners only.. And not single tuners. If it is Dish's intention to stop multiple house installs then why the duals only. It's a bit tough to install a single receiver in two houses.. And we know that the UHF remote will only go so far. In my many travels I have seen 4 receivers on one account in multiple homes. But I have never seen a dual split that way. Dish and DTV both will activate all receivers without phones. There is just no logical reason to me for Dish to only require phones on Dual tuners. And since many people out here are ditching the hardwire telcos for cell service, this is going to get ugly before it gets better.


----------



## indysatelliteguy (Sep 30, 2006)

to the customer who will be activating a 622/625 combo.

Fees will include two seperate DVR fees of 5.98 (unless you subscribe to the everything pack) 
One fee of $5 for having a second receiver
Two "programming access" fees of $5 a piece for not having land based phone lines connected ( I call it the E* paranoia fee )

You might be better off getting a DSL/cheapo land line combo from your local phone company (if available)

I got SBC elite service with a bare bones land line for 45 bucks a month... can't beat it with a stick.... AND I can use my wonderful Vonage phone service piggy backed on the high speed (yes I have two land lines now, but that has it's advantages

cost of everything:
SBC elite internet (6MB d/l speed!), bare bones phone - 45/mo
622/625 dish service with HD Plat - 111/mo (20 bucks off that for 10 months)
Vonage unlimited with all the bells n whistles phone service - 25/mo
Total under 200 with tax... and for what I have, what a deal!


----------



## sonoma13 (Nov 12, 2005)

s8ist said:


> I know I posted this a while ago but the "NO DIALTONE" problem has happened with two different receivers. I can't for the life of me figure it out and I don't want to keep handing Dishnet 5 bucks a month.


Are you sure you are plugging the phone cord in to the phone port and NOT the ethernet port.If you plug it into the ethernet port it will short out the phone line and you wont have dial tone.


----------

